# How do you add a "SHOP" page to your Facebook?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone know how to create a "Shop" page for your facebook account similar to this: Donkeyts.com | Facebook


----------



## airborneranger (Apr 28, 2008)

They're using a facebook connected app - ShopTab | Facebook

The application webpage is here: http://www.shoptab.net/


----------



## GKCLOTHING (Sep 14, 2010)

this is great. I had no idea you could do this. Will look in to this now. Thank You


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the link @airborneranger and well done OP for starting this thread


----------



## Zhivago (Feb 6, 2010)

Great post  I had no idea this option existed!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

nice, thanks


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

I just made a fan page for my store. This looks pretty cool. I think I just might have to try this once my store inventory gets built up. Man I love this forum.


----------



## Playboy4LL23 (Mar 2, 2008)

props on the link


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

If you use Storenvy, they also have built their own Facebook App that allows you to put your store on a Facebook page. You can take a look at mine if you wish - Angry Spade Clothing Co. | Facebook

It gives you the ability to give your FB fans their own discount code that is visible only when you "like" the page.


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the Info, I did not know this.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
Payvment has a Facebook store app. It is pretty easy to set-up. Here's the link.
Payvment :: Social Network eCommerce


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

great stuff!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is another,, Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets very nice with auto install on your fan page and free


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

i am all setup now with the shoptab. It's $9.99 a month we'll see if it creates more sales for me?


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

i really like the looks when you go the the shop tab and it displays all your items for sale..apparently i cant use that in my fan page since not all here in the philippines have a paypal account..is there any application that can display my items for sale and the price and once they click "buy now" will direct them to fill up an order form?i mean what i am doing is that the customer will fill up the his/her order details then the form will be send to my email..then i will send my bank details to the customer and he/she will deposit the payment on my bank account..after that ill ship the item to his/her address..


----------



## Pringles (May 17, 2009)

How is the facebook buy feature working out for you guys? Is it generating sales? Worth the money?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is another alternative, Get your products on Facebook! - Storefront Social


----------



## FionaPilleriamfp (Aug 9, 2011)

Set up _shop_ tab on _Facebook_. Through _Facebook_ ShopTab Business App _create a shop_ tab on _your Facebook_ fan _page_ easily, quickly, and inexpensively.

Thanks......
get facebook design


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Add a FB store for FREE.. easy to do: Payvment - eCommerce and Discovery on Facebook


----------



## evozip (Jun 20, 2011)

We are running Payvment Payvment - eCommerce and Discovery on Facebook. Very easy to set up and add products. The best thing is that it is free now and if you set up a store, you have free access for the life of the company.

What I like: Easy to add products and you can share a product on your wall.

What I don't like: Loads a little slow. Can not create google ads the link right to a product.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

evozip said:


> We are running Payvment Payvment - eCommerce and Discovery on Facebook. Very easy to set up and add products. The best thing is that it is free now and if you set up a store, you have free access for the life of the company.
> 
> What I like: Easy to add products and you can share a product on your wall.
> 
> What I don't like: Loads a little slow. Can not create google ads the link right to a product.


Hi, we have just setup our payment storefront on Facebook. Only thing holding us back from 'opening it's doors' is the shipping. We are having a really hard time trying to figure out how clients can calculate their shipping costs and have it included in the price when they check out. Its seems real simple when we set it up but when we do the test at the checkout it doesn't ask for an adress to ship too. How do you do it? Thanks in advance for any help you can provide! 

- team Eikei Clothing


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

anyone have an answer?


----------



## evozip (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, we don't have a good answer. At this point, we are moving away from the Payvment site for two reasons. First, our following at this point is not large enough to support sales on Facebook. Second, we can not have google ads point to payvment products because the URL is different than our root URL.

We did have good luck submitting requests for help to their support desk. You usually get a quick answer. Good luck.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alright, thanks anyway! 

Which route have you chose now that payvment is no longer an option for you?


----------



## evozip (Jun 20, 2011)

We are going to try the Amazon store and see how it works. We chose Amazon because everyone knows the brand.

Here is our beta site.
Evozip

The application has been a little difficult to set up because it is hard to tell what the URL of the pages are.


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

is this shop linked to your facebook or you have decided to keep it seperate.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Great thread! Is this generating any sales for anyone?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

yes i would also want to know if it generating any sales.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Need to build up inventory and product line first, but thanks.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

big cartel added a app to facebook check it out


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah just added it! My problem now is offering competitive shipping... the rates im getting are so high, and it seems that other companies (in montreal) are offering low-shipping rates and even free-shipping in some cases. To ship across the country the best rate i have found is 16$ + the packaging.. doesent make sense to me.. anyway.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

who are you shipping with right now


----------



## cajun0518 (Oct 7, 2011)

avactis has a facebook storefront extension that you would like to look into:
Storefront for Facebook - Avactis Marketplace


----------



## erichedvat (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you get any business from this shopping cart on your app?


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> who are you shipping with right now


 
CanPar (owned by UPS)

cheaper than the rest including UPS and Canada Post..


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

erichedvat said:


> Do you get any business from this shopping cart on your app?


 
not much, most sales are within my city so I personally deliver.


----------



## ranchgurl (Sep 7, 2011)

airborneranger said:


> They're using a facebook connected app - ShopTab | Facebook
> 
> The application webpage is here: Facebook Store & Shopping App | Facebook eCommerce| ShopTab


Thank you for asking and thank you for sharing! Awesome info.


----------



## afr0bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

fyi, if you use bigcartel, there's now a free app for a facebook store. it's done off of your bigcartelproducts page, so it automatically updates when you update your regular shopping website. we've had it for about a month now and it's great!


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah we already have it setup. bummer that bigcartel doesent offer much shipping options, other than that bigcartel is great. just need to figure out how to make our page more appealing.


----------



## Magento Store (Nov 21, 2011)

Magento Facebook Connector Extension is the solution for you.
please visit the site: 
Advanced Facebook Connector - Best Magento Extensions Store


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

ill check it out


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

If you are currently running a Magento store front you could go with an implementation such as this:
Magento Facebook Fan Page

Big thing to remember about integrating into Facebook is that you need to ensure that your credit card payment processor approves of passing information through an iframe.


----------



## srini994 (Feb 27, 2008)

Basikboy said:


> Anyone know how to create a "Shop" page for your facebook account similar to this: Donkeyts.com | Facebook


If you have a store on Zazzle, Swag.io now helps you in importing that storefront on Facebook Fanpage for Free. It takes <2 minutes to create your store and has all the viral features to make your store social


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice site you have.


----------



## StoneEyes (Sep 3, 2010)

Things to look at when selecting a Facebook Store is what percentage is charged to you and what percentage goes to the card processing company. Several different companies out there like Owjo who charges 7% of transactions. Then theres TabJuice you can also do a google search depending on your keyword search you could come up with something like this or you can find info with someone who goes by Social Media Babe where she gives a break out of different ones. These are all subjective as it's the individuals preference. One size does not fit all so make sure you find what works for you. One thing I would consider is Fraud Alerting for one example. Hope that helps you out.


----------

